# Almost had a heart attack



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I bought some stuff from Cherrybrook the other day one of which was the trial pack of Chris Christensen White on White. Well I went to give Timmy a bath yesterday and went to pour the shampoo in my hand, it's dark purple! I was like yikes am I going to turn Timmy purple? I decided to take a deep breath and lather him up and boy is he fluffy! Fluffier and whiter than I've ever seem him! That stuff really does work well. I didn't have the heart to put the final rinse on him I put him through enough with the shampoo and conditioner. I went to puppy class today and a couple people actually asked if I got him groomed because he looked so good, I was quite flattered, Timmy of course could care less, he liked his Himalayan Chew much better. I'm now on a purchasing freeze.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Did you notice if he was easier to comb out during drying? I sure did!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use a similar product on Dexter's black hair (it comes out purple); the product makes the black hair blacker. It reminds of the stuff people use on gray hair (it makes the gray hair prettier and takes the yellow out). I am glad you didn't have the heart attack.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

nlb said:


> Did you notice if he was easier to comb out during drying? I sure did!


I never really had problems combing him out (I know I just jinxed myself). I just blow dried him as usual, but since it was such a nice day outside I waiting a bit until I combed him out and no issues. I definitely feel a texture difference though, I can't really describe it except that he feels really clean. His hair is growing like a weed so I might run into issued down the road, but everyone here seems to agree the cleaner they are the less they mat, so I'm sticking with this new stuff. I wonder how the humidity is going to effect things during the summer.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I use a similar product on Dexter's black hair (it comes out purple); the product makes the black hair blacker. It reminds of the stuff people use on gray hair (it makes the gray hair prettier and takes the yellow out). I am glad you didn't have the heart attack.


I wondered which way I should go with Timmy since he's black and white and decided I have more issues keeping him white then I have complaints about his black parts. I do think there is a difference in texture between his black and white hair, but that might just be the way the light hits the different colors.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, dang! I think I have a malfunction in my forum connection.  I am not seeing the photo! :biggrin1: Hint, hint! 

Augie's white and black parts are different textures.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, dang! I think I have a malfunction in my forum connection.  I am not seeing the photo! :biggrin1: Hint, hint!


Yes I'll have to get a picture of him next time he gets a bath. He's been spending lots of time outside these past two days so he's not quite as white as he was on Monday.



motherslittlehelper said:


> Augie's white and black parts are different textures.


I'm glad to hear Timmy's not the only one with this phenomenon or I'm not seeing things.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

My initial reaction to seeing what looked like ink was shock as well LOL. I DO like the over all whiter results . . .but am I the only one REALLY struggling with static?


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ClaireVoyant said:


> My initial reaction to seeing what looked like ink was shock as well LOL. I DO like the over all whiter results . . .but am I the only one REALLY struggling with static?


Timmy had static previously, but not so much now. I'm not sure it had something to do with the CC or not. I did buy Pantene leave in conditioner previous to the White on White and that seemed to help. I'm not sure where you live, but I know once summer hits here with the humidity static will be long gone.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> My initial reaction to seeing what looked like ink was shock as well LOL. I DO like the over all whiter results . . .but am I the only one REALLY struggling with static?


The Ice on Ice really made a big difference in the static! Just a quick mist after a brushout works great!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I have the CC Black on Black for Toby and Spectrum 10 (shampoo, conditioner and Treatment) that I used on Bumi before. Is awesome. With the Treatment, Bumi was a lot easier to comb, but took a while to dry (he has very profuse hair).

I just switched (Bumi only) to Coat Handler and it was actually even Easier to comb and Dry. It cut the drying by say...15 minutes.

But out of the two products, I like the Smell of CC much Better!

Oh, and I forgot to mention, the Black on Black, is DARK-DARK BLUE.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I'll give the Ice on Ice and Pantene a try. Unfortunately, summer doesn't translate to humidity here . . .the humity typically hovers around 10% year round


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I'll give the Ice on Ice and Pantene a try. Unfortunately, summer doesn't translate to humidity here . . .the humity typically hovers around 10% year round


Did you say you were in California? I'm in So. Ca...I know dry!

The neutrogena leave in silky conditioner works well, but is more fragrant. I can't handle too much perfume, but it is nice and I only use it when she starts to get the doggie smell like this morning! lol


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

No, Texas Panhandle, on the caprock. Technically not desert, but definitely sub desert.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> My initial reaction to seeing what looked like ink was shock as well LOL. I DO like the over all whiter results . . .but am I the only one REALLY struggling with static?


 I haven't tried the shampoo but Zoey has a ton of static. I have never bought the products that you can use to help control it I wounder if they really work? Zoey always looks best a couple days after her bath when the static fuzz ball calms down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I too really struggle with static and have to bath her more often during those times to keep it under control!
When we have wet, rainy weather her coat is MUCH more luxurious feeling for sure!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

nlb said:


> The Ice on Ice really made a big difference in the static! Just a quick mist after a brushout works great!


 Thats good to know. I have problems because I try to blow Zoeys hair strait for showing and if I use sprays it will just kink up again. I wounder if their is a product that works for static just at the drug stores? I told myself no more expensive products and I have lasted 6 mo now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> The Ice on Ice really made a big difference in the static! Just a quick mist after a brushout works great!


Just make sure not to use Ice on Ice too frequently... it is silicone based and can dry out the hair, leading to breakage. I use it too, from time to time, but it shouldn't be an every day thing.

For an every day grooming mist I use our regular conditioner diluted 1:9 with water.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that's good to know Karen! I actually have the ice to ice, came in a trial pack I ordered, but I've never used it... I do the diluted conditoner for her grooming mist everyday...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> that's good to know Karen! I actually have the ice to ice, came in a trial pack I ordered, but I've never used it... I do the diluted conditoner for her grooming mist everyday...


Sure I use diluted BioGroom Silk, but you can use any conditioner that you normally use.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Cooper's front under his head seems to be a bit fly away. I have the biogroom silk conditioner. 1:9 and just spray a bit on. Sounds good. 
By the way. how often should I bathe little Cooper. He's combed everyday and just doesn't seem dirty at all. We don't go outside yet and I wipe down his personal areas here and there. His ears are looked at everyday and cleaned if needed. I've had him for almost 3 wks but he hasn't had a bath yet. Should I bathe him even though he doesn't smell or seem dirty?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

try an uncented dryer sheet for static, haven't tried it but plan to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Cooper's front under his head seems to be a bit fly away. I have the biogroom silk conditioner. 1:9 and just spray a bit on. Sounds good.
> By the way. how often should I bathe little Cooper. He's combed everyday and just doesn't seem dirty at all. We don't go outside yet and I wipe down his personal areas here and there. His ears are looked at everyday and cleaned if needed. I've had him for almost 3 wks but he hasn't had a bath yet. Should I bathe him even though he doesn't smell or seem dirty?


If he doesn't seem dirty, there is no need to give him a bath! Kodi's baths were spaced farther apart when he was a little puppy too. Then he started going out in the dirt more, and baths became MUCH more frequent. But he's also mostly white, so the dirt shows a lot more too!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok so i'll wait then. I hope he is ok with being bathed. Thank goodness he doesnt seem to mind his ears looked at and cleaned and he's ok with being brushed. The nails that's another story


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> Ok so i'll wait then. I hope he is ok with being bathed. Thank goodness he doesnt seem to mind his ears looked at and cleaned and he's ok with being brushed. The nails that's another story


Kodi wasterrible about his nails, but hehas always been fine about bathing. He doesn't LIKE baths, but puts up with them as a part of life.


----------

